# building a lathe stand



## rkenly

I'll probably build a lathe stand / workbench / drawers when my lathe arrives. - jet 1220vs

From the jet info, the lathe in round numbers is about 12" deep X 32" long

How much room do I want in front of and to the rear of the lathe to put stuff down, etc?  I'm thinking at least 6" front and rear - making a stand 24x32.  Is that big enough?  It will have drawers to hold stuff, like collets, etc.  Is a drawer for tools okay, or just an open shelf, or do I want a tool holder that hangs off the side of the lathe, or the side of the cabinet.

I would like to build it once - unlike my router table, where I'm on the 3rd revision, and it is the best.  As an aside my 2nd router table was much worse than my 1st router table :frown:, but the 3rd is great.:biggrin:

So looking for ideas - or if someone has already built something that is the cat's meow - would like to see plans / sketch.

TIA

>>>Rod<<<


----------



## Chthulhu

My feeling is that you want nothing projecting beyond the front or back of the lathe itself, but a shelf beneath the top of the bench where you can lay tools and such. The shelf should be closed at the back side and ends, and just far enough below the benchtop for you to get your hand into its furthest corners. Drawers or doors below that shelf if you want them.

Also have the headstock end of the lathe bed as close to the left edge of the bench as you can get it and have it secure. All this is for access to both sides and the "business" end of the machine.

At the tailstock end, have enough empty benchtop that you can slide the tailstock off and just lay it down there. 

Tools currently in use should rack where you can reach them with the appropriate hand without reaching over the top of lathe or taking more than one step in any direction; the closer the better.

This is all opnion, and I wish I'd paid more attention to it when I built the bench for my metal lathe.

Oh, and height is another important aspect: the centerline of the lathe spindle should be at a comfortable working height for *you*, generally the height of your hands while standing, with your upper arms at your sides and your forearms parallel to the floor.

Aren't ergonomics fun?


----------



## Wdcrvr

*Some Ideas ... bench & tools holder*

I have a midi-lathe and not much space in my basement shop so wound up building my own bench.  It's a basic bench made of 2x10 dimensional pine from a local big box store then cut, glued, and planed to shape. I used bench bolts to tie the vertical ends to the horizontal stretchers.  Here's a pic of the finished bench with lathe bolted to the top.  Build story is at  Lathe Bench    There is a pretty good hyperlink embedded in the build story of the good 'other' ideas that I benefited from in deciding what I wanted.  If you are going to make a lot of shavings (bowls, spindles, etc), you may not want to include drawers in your bench ... catch-all for the shavings.  







I built my own tool holders and hung them on adjacent wall 2x4 studs using cleats next to the lathe.  The cleats enable quick pick up and move of the whole tool holder which can be repositioned to sit on any flat surface.  I got the tool holder idea from another wood forum.






Good luck on your own bench build tailored to your likes.


Tom


----------



## LeeR

Tom's is pretty slick.  Here is one that might be a good choice, if you want to start out simple.  It is made from 2X6s and 2X10s, and would be a bit simpler to build.  I am going to build this one.  I added a extension to my Rikon lathe, and I now have two layers of 3/4" plywood "strips bolted to a workbench. It hangs over the workbench on one end.  It works, but is a little ugly.  The only change I foresee on mine is to adjust the height of the legs to suit me, and I might add heavy-duty casters so it can be moved. I need about 60" of length minimum, so this one defintely fits the bill for me.

Free plans for a heavy duty lathe stand


----------



## butchf18a

My set-up. Top 20"x58", 33" tall. I sized the unit for my 6'0" height. Left side is a top drawer for all manner of things, with three (3) open pull out trays which is my primary blank storage. 

Right side has two tool storage drawers. They are on full-extension slides and sport a feature I like a lot - No Bottom. Thus when the chips are flying they don't accumulate in the drawer, but head straight to the floor. 

Cabinet below those drawers hides lots of stuff. 

Entire unit is on casters so I can move it around, but this is mostly for that occassional cleaning.


----------



## carpblaster

I have a hard time standing being disabled, my 46-460 and jet are chair hight,just measure where your elbow is going to be,then i put a board across the back wall, and come out 2', then I have a 1x6 going down to the floor,the Delta is then put in with lag  bolts, and about 1'back under the lathe got another board running lengthwise of the lathe,for side support,got L brackets holding the 2 legs to the floor, and screws holding the top to the support boards going back to the 2x4 on the wall.I can slide under both lathes with one leg or knee, and switch back and forth, I just got the 46-460 delta and love it with the pen pro,out of all the tools i have ihad a hard time with a square one at first, but the pen pro makes the delta do its thing, best tool on the market, there is nothing behind the lathes to the wall for easy cleaning ,If you want to sit and do it easies way , only needed 1 2x6 for the support and leg and one 2x4 for cross beam and one for mounting on wall,try it its great,
carpblaster


----------



## rkenly

Thanks for the ideas.  I like Butch's set-up - hadn't thought of having a buffer sitting next to the lathe.

>>>Rod<<<


----------



## randywa

I made my stand from TJI type joist cut offs. The top is the perfect width for my Grizzly midi to set inside the rails. I built a 4' extension on the right side for the tools, sharpener, on grinder. For the tools, I drilled 12 holes with a 1" Forstner bit. I also put 2 4 gang plugin boxes under it. It's Hillbilly all the way.


----------



## jlnel

nice set ups


----------



## leehljp

I had a nice 24 by 54 by 1 1/2 top on my last table and I left it behind in Japan. I used a Rikon 12 in lathe. 

I am in the process of making one here very similar. One thing I will add to the new one is a back side and end "lip". I got tired of small things including pen parts or bushings rolling off the end or off the back.


----------



## andrewleeheck

I went cheap and easy on mine.  One sheet of 2' by 2' pegboard (1/8" thick, 1/8" holes) and a few assorted pieces of pegboard hardware.  Mounted directly to the legs of my lathe stand using the lag screws that hold the stand at height.

Andrew


----------



## NWWoodWorks

Go to NOVA - Smart Tools, Powerful Solutions and download the .pdf users manual for the Nova 1624-44 lathe.  There is a good, partially dimensioned line drawing for a bench for the Nova lathe.  The bench is sized for a Nova lathe but would be just about right for a mini lathe and grinder.


----------



## Tieflyer

I run a 1220vs and modified a Harbor Freight stand to fit it. Works like a charm and have a bench behind me and a rolling drawer cart to move where I need it.


----------



## JTisher

I don't have pics of mine, but this http://www.eaa1000.av.org/techniel/worktabl/tablefig.htm with mods for length etc. work great. With some hockey puck feet to adjust for level it's rock solid

Joe

http://www.eaa1000.av.org/techniel/worktabl/tablefig.htm


----------



## papaturner

This is what I built. It now holds up a Delta Lathe.


----------



## Les Portes du Temps

Wdcrvr said:


> I have a midi-lathe and not much space in my basement shop so wound up building my own bench.  It's a basic bench made of 2x10 dimensional pine from a local big box store then cut, glued, and planed to shape. I used bench bolts to tie the vertical ends to the horizontal stretchers.  Here's a pic of the finished bench with lathe bolted to the top.  Build story is at  Lathe Bench    There is a pretty good hyperlink embedded in the build story of the good 'other' ideas that I benefited from in deciding what I wanted.  If you are going to make a lot of shavings (bowls, spindles, etc), you may not want to include drawers in your bench ... catch-all for the shavings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I built my own tool holders and hung them on adjacent wall 2x4 studs using cleats next to the lathe.  The cleats enable quick pick up and move of the whole tool holder which can be repositioned to sit on any flat surface.  I got the tool holder idea from another wood forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck on your own bench build tailored to your likes.
> 
> 
> Tom


Hi !
Do you have any plans for this wooden lathe bench ?
Thanks in adavnce !


----------



## Skie_M

Les Portes du Temps said:


> Hi !
> Do you have any plans for this wooden lathe bench ?
> Thanks in adavnce !



Try this link...


----------



## LOIBLB

My Jet 1221vs is on a industrial sewing machine stand. They adjust many ways and are made of heavy metal. I have several and have been happy with the way I can custom fit to each machine


----------

